# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Cheap places to go on holiday

## The Traveller

Hey guys, 

I'm new and am looking for recommendations for places to go on holiday close to the UK, no further than 3/4 hours. My budget is low, I'm not looking for a luxury hotel(unless they cheap), thanks for any suggestions. 

Thanks guys.

----------


## Maleth

> Hey guys, 
> 
> I'm new and am looking for recommendations for places to go on holiday close to the UK, no further than 3/4 hours. My budget is low, I'm not looking for a luxury hotel(unless they cheap), thanks for any suggestions. 
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hey Traveller,

here is a general review for your consideration, visiting the Maltese Islands. Ryain air flyies from Bristol (I am presuming you live in Wales) twice a week would be cheaper then airmalta that flies also from Cardiff (but one can always check for special offers if your days are flexible). low cost Easy Jet flies from Gatwick and and ryain air flies also from luton.

St Julians is the place to be as its lively and on the main bus routes. Other resorts can be pretty dead at this time of year) (St Julians bay hotel probably would do the best deal starting from 15euro per night (its a hotel not a hostel ;)) http://stjuliansbayhotelmalta.com/ , a number of sites promote it an maybe you can make a direct request. You can alos browse others. 

To visit? Nicer cooler weather, but can get gorgeous sunshine too. 3 world heritage sites including Valletta (just 20 min by bus from St. Julians) Walking there is also pleasant right round the coast all round the pleasant promenade past the yacht marinas and up into the old city with its many baroque buildings and grand bastions. 

Best time to enjoy some great walks with some dramatic costal scenry http://www.visitmalta.com/en/walks. Buses only 2.50 euro for whole day use, grab and eat pastizerias found all over the place http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowTopic-...lta-Malta.html

Hope this helps  :Wink: 

Oh nearly forgot and everybody speaks De Anglish, so no sign language necessary  :Smile:

----------


## Mikey123

Hello!! If you find some country cheap and with a lot of partys you can go to Krakow. I was there one month ago and it was fantastic. In July have a funny party of colours, it is tradicional party in Krakow.

----------


## JinJin

I think Poland and Czech Republic are not very expensive countries with lots of sights.

----------


## Garrick

I recommend to you that you get a tour through spas in Serbia, you will see a lot sights and enjoy in spas atmosphere and people, have recreation, spa & wellness, etc., and it is not expensive.

There are a lot of spas in Serbia, about 50 of them are arranged for tourists.

You can see about Serbian spas in more portals, this is one of them:

Spa (Eng.) = Banja (Serb.)

www.srbija-banje.com/en

----------


## -RIFFIAN-

I recommend Morocco,here you will find what you want,cheap,expensive, medium and have fun  :Smile:

----------


## Sile

> I recommend Morocco,here you will find what you want,cheap,expensive, medium and have fun


no way I will go.........*I do not want to see inequality between men and women*

----------


## michaelmanson

Malta may be will satisfy you

----------


## adamgilcristt

In the surrounding of United Kingdom, I think that Poland is the best option to visit and spend your holidays there. If you don’t want to go too far from the United Kingdom.

----------


## Coriolan

> Hey guys, 
> 
> I'm new and am looking for recommendations for places to go on holiday close to the UK, no further than 3/4 hours. My budget is low, I'm not looking for a luxury hotel(unless they cheap), thanks for any suggestions. 
> 
> Thanks guys.


There are hundreds of cheap flights from the UK. London is the best base in Europe from which to travel cheaply. Within three or four hours, that pretty much covers the whole continent. Accommodation is the biggest part of the budget considering that flights can be as cheap as £30 return if you book a few months in advance. Accommodation will generally be cheaper in the eastern half of Europe, but not necessarily as you can find good deals almost anywhere. The important is to compare accommodation websites. If you have time to look for them, you will find cheap deals.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Coriolan

> In the surrounding of United Kingdom, I think that Poland is the best option to visit and spend your holidays there. If you don’t want to go too far from the United Kingdom.


What benefit is it to say something like that if you're not going to substantiate your claim by explaining why such or such country is better in your opinion? Anybody can say that they believe that x country is better. That is generally not helpful at all. If you don't know what kind of trip the person is looking for you can make any recommendation about the specific destination. Is it a beach holiday, a historical tour, hiking in the mountains, white river rafting, paragliding, camping, partying all night, travelling with small children? Those are all completely different holidays.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## dia38europe

Malta is a beautiful place worth visiting and it's not far

----------


## JamesWorsham

If you find some country cheap and with a lot of partys you can go to Krakow.

----------


## RogerRog

You can go almost everywhere with low budget. There is a service called couchsurfing, and it helps to find a place to stay for free. And you can explore the city for free, and food is not so expensive. From budget countries can suggest you Poland and Romania.

----------


## Dagne

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RosieRosie

It seems to me now that it is easy to find an inexpensive travel destination. Like the previous commentators, I advise you to consider Poland. Krakow would be a good choice.

----------


## capita

Go to Kyiv in Ukraine. 
Ukraine is among the main ten in the book with the pioneers – Bangladesh and Nicaragua, as per the "Top Travels" rating of the least expensive occasion objections. The book considers Bangladesh the least expensive spot for an excursion. The second least expensive vacationer location of 2011 is Nicaragua, trailed by the city of Washington. The capital of France Paris is fourth in the rating, trailed by Namibia, Philippines, Argentina and Naples. Ukraine is positioned ninth and Syria is 10th. 


OK concur on this?

----------


## Dahang

Yeah, the Maltese Islands would be a great choice, I think. I'm dreaming to go there too one day

----------


## neridertud

How about Bulgaria or Spain?

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> It seems to me now that it is easy to find an inexpensive travel destination. Like the previous commentators, I advise you to consider Poland. Krakow would be a good choice.


I have been to Krakow and Warsaw several times. Must admit that in terms of sightseeing these cities leave much to be desired, my opinion.

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> I have been to Krakow and Warsaw several times. Must admit that in terms of sightseeing these cities leave much to be desired, my opinion. Last year we had a wonderful trip along the Yenisei river from Krasnoyarsk to Dudinka with Vodohod. It was fantastic :)


An old school chum of mine told me the other day about his trip to Russia. It was a voyage from St Petersburg to Moscow. He says that in terms of service and emotions the whole trip was a find :)

----------


## Giorgi

Country of Georgia!

----------


## Maciamo

Any place can be cheap depending on how you travel. For people who are on a tight budget staying in youth hostels or camp sites, and cooking by yourself (youth hostels usually have free kitchens for guests) is the best way to go.

It's not possible to give general recommendations about a 'cheap destination' as the most expensive part of a budget trip is often the transportation (flight, train, bus) to the destination. It is fallacious logic to seek to go to poorer countries to save money as, for Westerners at least, this means travelling more far and ending up paying a lot for the flight to reach the destination. 

Giorgi recommends Georgia (selflessly of course, being Georgian), but there are no cheap flight from most European countries to Georgia, so that can never be considered a budget trip.

----------


## Giorgi

> Any place can be cheap depending on how you travel. For people who are on a tight budget staying in youth hostels or camp sites, and cooking by yourself (youth hostels usually have free kitchens for guests) is the best way to go.
> 
> It's not possible to give general recommendations about a 'cheap destination' as the most expensive part of a budget trip is often the transportation (flight, train, bus) to the destination. It is fallacious logic to seek to go to poorer countries to save money as, for Westerners at least, this means travelling more far and ending up paying a lot for the flight to reach the destination. 
> 
> Giorgi recommends Georgia (selflessly of course, being Georgian), but there are no cheap flight from most European countries to Georgia, so that can never be considered a budget trip.


I don't mean all that, of course, you are right! Traveling in Georgia when you are already in the country can be very cheap for lovers of budget travel. 
It even depends on the economic situation of the country. Infrastructure and security have been tailored to tourists since it was a government plan since 2003. But on the other hand, due to the weak economy the prices are low according to the level of the country. Georgia is trying to integrate into Europe, so the standards are changing, but this is done artificially through foreign funding, which, in general, does not increase the economic situation in direct proportion.  :Really?:

----------

